# Where can we hit the beach and avoid the large crowds?



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

We'll be arriving in Destin, (Miramar), on Friday. We've got several of the typical tourist things planned out for the weekend.
Sunday and/or Monday we have no specific plans as of yet. Is there a section of beach where we can go that is away from the crowds? 
We will be renting a truck, (not 4x4), so driving a little ways for some seclusion is an option as well. We just want to kick back on the beach and do typical beach stuff. I'd also like to be able to set out a couple of long rods just to see if I have any luck.
It would be me, the wife, and our 3 kids, (2 that are 17 and one that is 8)


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure about Destin, But Pensacola/Navarre Beach is'nt too bad during the week days and just drive out towards navarre alittle ways and you can get away from the people.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I think your best bet is Okaloosa Island, quite a walk but it's not as busy. 

If you want to switch it up I would really recommend parking at the West End of the Destin Bridge and use their beach access to walk around to the West Jetty. It's a helluva haul but it's usually never busy on the beach and you could fish the rocks!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

miles and miles of accessible beach around here.....:yes:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I thought about this yesterday as I drove from Pensacola to Panama City Beach, and with your selection of Miramar Beach as your destination and your desire to find a place that is away from the crowds does not compute. Miramar is in the middle of the crowds.

Next time try Navarre Beach to find a place away from crowds to vacation.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Nobody goes to Destin anymore, it's too crowded 

Go to Navarre Beach and head east to Pensacola Beach, tons of open space, parking and a short walk to the beach.


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

BananaTom said:


> I thought about this yesterday as I drove from Pensacola to Panama City Beach, and with your selection of Miramar Beach as your destination and your desire to find a place that is away from the crowds does not compute. Miramar is in the middle of the crowds.
> 
> Next time try Navarre Beach to find a place away from crowds to vacation.


I'm not looking for a place to get away from the crowds the entire trip. We have a number of things planned already. I said I was looking for a place to spend a day away from the crowds. Driving there is an option as well. Looks like we'll be checking out Navarre.

Thanks.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

s1rGr1nG0 said:


> I Looks like we'll be checking out Navarre.
> 
> Thanks.



Take the drive from Navarre to Pensacola Beach, now that is away from crowds for sure. Check out Opal Beach along that 10 mile beautiful beach front drive.

The speed limit has been dropped to 25 miles per hour (Strictly enforced) due to nesting shore birds in this area with absolutely no buildings in sight. Nothing but sand dunes, sea grass and emerald waters.

Check it out on Google Earth

Traffic through Destin is Bear right now. The places I visited yesterday were at 100 percent occupancy


----------



## Falcon2013 (Jul 28, 2016)

s1rGr1nG0 said:


> We'll be arriving in Destin, (Miramar), on Friday. We've got several of the typical tourist things planned out for the weekend.
> Sunday and/or Monday we have no specific plans as of yet. Is there a section of beach where we can go that is away from the crowds?
> We will be renting a truck, (not 4x4), so driving a little ways for some seclusion is an option as well. We just want to kick back on the beach and do typical beach stuff. I'd also like to be able to set out a couple of long rods just to see if I have any luck.
> It would be me, the wife, and our 3 kids, (2 that are 17 and one that is 8)


If you're staying at Miramar beach I would check out the public beach accesses scenic 98. Where the old pier used to be by crystal beach is a good spot early in the morning. Tourists usually start arriving around 8 or 9 but you can get a few hours of fishing in the morning. 

Also, the public beach access down on highway 30a (I think it's called blue mountain beach) is a decent place to fish. I caught a few pompanos early on in the year down there. Hope that helps!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Look into Topsail State Park.
It is amazing how visitors from 1000 miles away will avoid the state park because of the $6 entrance fee.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Look into Topsail State Park.
> It is amazing how visitors from 1000 miles away will avoid the state park because of the $6 entrance fee.


We really enjoyed that place when were motorcoach living after Ivan. Great surf fishing.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

If ya travel through Navarre Beach to Pensacola, Remember its 25mph at the bird nesting zone and I saw an FWC officer running radar last friday through there..


----------

